
ARE YOU CURIOUS? GO WATCH THE PROJECT - kherraza
http://littlebigjourney.strikingly.com/
======
gus_massa
Bad title style for this site. Perhaps it work in other sites, but not here
...

Try submitting again once with this title: "Little Big Journey: Immersive 3D
VR"

The preferred title here is the original title, or the subtitle, or a sentence
of the abstract. I choose one of the headers, because it's more descriptive, I
hope it's not too far from the guidelines. More details
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

By the way, you have the Caps Lock on.

